# Here we go! Update, Final tally!



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Penny, first freshener, Nubian, bred to French Alpine buck. Dropped yesterday and started bagging up. This morning was humped up some with mucous. Obviously in labor but hasn't done anything so far today. Not pushing or anything and not being too loud yet. Dare I try to go to bed tonight? LOL I have an order of chicks and ducklings coming in the morning so I'll have to make a post office run.

Lisle's due 28th Feb and Glennis mid march. Glennis isn't showing, but I felt kids kicking. She is long and deep and hid the twins very well last year.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Here we go!*

Wow, certainly is exciting around TGS with impending births and births-babies everywhere! Good luck with staying awake or making it back in time in the morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

I hope you don't miss it! And I will be looking forward to the birth announcement!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Here we go!*

Ditto congrats and I will be looking for the pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we go!*

ditto....sounds like babies soon....... :greengrin:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

May be tonight. Prob about 2 am, I expect. Checked a bit ago and she is pushing, but can't see anything yet. Heading back out with a chair, blanket (for me), flashlight and birthing stuff.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

do we have babies???


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

I guess I'm through crying about it. She had twin doelings, a week early and stillborn. Little rocky course for Penny, but she is ok and has been a doll about milking.

Lisle kidded Monday afternoon, first a huge buckling then a cute little doeling. All three doing great. I'm bottle feeding the kids. The doeling is named Lovey. The buckling will go to a friend's farm as soon as I have another doeling to keep her company. Lisle (FF) is great on the milkstand. Looks like she will be a heavy milker.

I'll try to get pix. Have to find the camera and some fresh batteries.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Here we go!*

Oh, I'm so sorry about Penny's little girls. :hug:

Congratulations on Lisle's babies.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Here we go!*

Awww, so sorry to hear about Pennys babys, and doeling to. I do hope she bounces back for you and is O.K. But happy to hear you had a nice birthing with your other girl Lisle. Big hugs (( :hug: )).
Betty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

Aww, so sorry for the loss of the twins :hug:

I hope that Lisle's little ones have lifted your spirits, glad to hear they are doing well, congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Here we go!*

I am sorry for the losses.  Congrats on the boy and girl.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Thank you, all. I knew you'd understand.

Lovey is absolutely adorable. I'm trying hard not to get attached to her brother, but he has a great home waiting. He's twice the size of Lovey and eats twice as much.

Lisle is still in the kidding stall. Milking her in the corner without being tied. Getting my ears cleaned thoroughly in the process! The milkstand will be easier on my back. She's going out to pasture tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

Lisle sounds as though she would have been a wonderful mom, she's adopted you as her baby!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Well, looks like Daisy is pg. She is the bigger of the twins that Glennis had in 09. Buck climbed the fence more than once and I never saw him mate her. She is starting to make an udder and is bulgy. I'm guessing at least a month off. Glennis is starting to bag up. Last yr she bagged up a couple of weeks before kidding. She is starting to show too.

When I got Glennis last yr she hadn't been fed well and was mineral deficient. She looks much, much better now. She kidded a month after I got her last yr and the kids were tiny. (Her owner had a heart attack and her hubby was trying to take care of the goats, but didn't do very well.)

Lisle is milking nearly 1/2 gallon a day already.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Here we go!*

Yaaay more kids coming! Good save on Glennis-it will be interesting to see her kid size now that she's better. Lisle- :thumb: on the milking amount.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Lisle is giving 12 cups/day, Penny, 4-6cups/day.

Glennis still hasn't dropped, but is bagging up nicely. She is not appreciating the higher temps. High of 77 today, but low of 47. I know she'll be relieved to get rid of the extra load!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Glennis has lost her ligs! No sign of labor yet. She'll likely come hollering for me when she starts. She wants her nurse handy! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

thats cute

my one doe waited for me while my other doe waited till my back was turned - literally


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Glennis had one huge, very healthy doeling. The one baby is twice the size of each twin doeling she had last year, but she had a much easier delivery. Mom and baby doing great. Baby's name is Norma, after a visitor to the farm today who begged to have the baby named for her. LOL Norma is a rich brown color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

Congrats on the doeling!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go!*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Here we go!*

Congratulations! :leap: Pics?


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Thanks!

Daisy is getting a really nice udder. Should be at least a couple of weeks before she kids. I'm comparing her to Lisle as they are closely related and going by Lisle's rate of development.

Meggy is probably a couple of weeks behind Daisy. Both are starting to show. Meggie is starting an udder in the last few days. (Daisy and Meggie are twins out of Glennis and are approaching their first birthday. ) Both Daisy and Meggie are smaller than I like, Daisy is bigger, she is almost as large as Lisle. Their mom, Glennis is a large doe, deep, wide and long.

Norma, Glennis's baby doeling, is as big as Lisle's Lovey, who is a couple of weeks older!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Looks like Daisy and Meggie have both had a growing spurt! Makes me more comfortable about them kidding soon. They'll be a yr old tomorrow. I don't think Daisy is going to deliver within the next week though. Her udder is looking good and Meggie is not far behind.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go!*

Well, Daisy fooled me. Bagged up big yesterday and this morn I noticed she had dropped. About an hour ago I checked her and she is in labor with birth goo. Moved her to the barn and had to evict a dozen runner ducklings. I didn't get the duckling pen finished yet so they are running around the main barn area, raising Cain.

Hoping for twin doelings. Heading back down to the barn to check her then do the rest of the chores.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Daisy had a single doeling! Not too big, thank goodness. Her name is Inger and she looks just like Lovey. Daisy has the tiniest little teats, I can't get my big fingers to work on them, so she is going to get to keep Inger till I can purchase an Udderly EZ.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

congrats!!! So glad you got your girl


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Congratulations!!! You got your baby girl on EASTER!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Congratulations!!! Wow you should thank your buck for all the doelings!!

P.S. Sorry about the other two kids, it is so awful to have stillborns after all that waiting. The first kid born on my farm was a stillborn... I was crushed... so :hug: to you... but :stars: for the beautiful wonderful live kids born after that!!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Thank-you!

If the twin doelings had lived it would have been 5 doelings/1 buckling, but I'm happy to have the 3 doelings. The first two are in the pasture pen that I can see from my computer chair in the living room. They are actively grazing and have two, 16 oz bottles a day. Growing and looking good!

Daisy and Inger will move to the pasture pen with the other two doelings as soon as I think Inger is ready in another day or two probably.

I think Meggie has a few more weeks to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Aww...congrats on the doeling.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Here we go! Update, Daisy is in labor!*

Meggie just gave me a single doeling! That gives me 4 for the season so I'm happy! Daisy and Meggie are in the kid pen with their babies and the older two doelings.

That's it for me till next yr. 5 does and 4 doelings.


----------

